# Spielerliste ausgeben



## gemachtermann (28. Mai 2014)

Hallo erstmal. Wie kann ich eine Spielerliste ausgeben? Ich erkläre mal besser. Es sind Spieler im Server eingelogt, ich möchte die Spieler ausgeben. Kann mir jemand helfen :autsch::idea:


----------



## gemachtermann (28. Mai 2014)

Jemand ne Idee? Bzw. Vorlage in Java? Wäre echt nett...


----------



## VfL_Freak (28. Mai 2014)

Moin,

+ pushen wird hier nicht gerne gesehen ... schon gar nicht nach nur 30 Minuten !!

+ Du klatscht da eine Zeile Text hin ohne jegliche Infos 
   was glaubst, wer sich damit beschäftigt ???:L

Also, beschreibe Dein Problem vernünftig und mit dem entprechenden Code (JAVA-Tags nicht vergessen!!), dann schauen wir mal :noe:

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## gemachtermann (28. Mai 2014)

Das ist es ja. Ich hab noch keinen Code. Ich wollte fragen ob jemand eine Vorlage hat. In Java. :rtfm:


----------



## VfL_Freak (28. Mai 2014)

Nun ja, wenn die Spieler eingeloggt sind, wirst Du ja eine wie auch immer geartete Bezeichnung haben!
Gib' sie einfach als Liste aus .....

Mehr wirst Du hier ohne irgendwelche Infos Deinerseits kaum erwarten können !

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Ruzmanz (28. Mai 2014)

Er sucht sicherlich:


```
for(String s: spielernamen) [
    System.out.println(s);
}
```


----------



## gemachtermann (30. Mai 2014)

```
package Spiel.network.handler;

import Spiel.Spiel;
import Spiel.Player;
import Spiel.User;
import javafx.scene.control.Label;
import Spiel.network.MessageHandlerInterface;
importSpiel.network.NetworkGameClient;


public class UserHandler extends MessageHandlerInterface
{
		private NetworkGameClient networkGameClient;
		private Spiel spiel;
		
		public UserHandler(NetworkGameClient networkGameClient) 
		{
			this.networkGameClient = networkGameClient;
			this.spiel = networkGameClient.getSpiel();
		}
		
		
		
		
		@Override
		public boolean handleLine(String line) 
		{
			if(line.startsWith("USER"))
			{
				String[]users = line.split(" ");
				if(users.length == 4)
				{
					String nick = users[1].replace("NICK=", "");
					String team = users[2].replace("TEAM=", "");
					String state =users[3].replace("STATE=", "");
					
					spiel.getPlayers().add(new Player().withNick(nick).withTeam(team).withState(state));
					
					return true;
				}
				else
				{
					return false;
				}	
			}
				
			return false;
		}

}
```

Wie kann ich mir die Spieler die jetzt eingelogt sind ausgeben lassen in einer Tabelle? :shock:


----------



## Androbin (30. Mai 2014)

[OT]
Bitte benutze nicht wahllos 
	
	
	
	





```
-Tags, !!!!!!!!!!
sondern die dafür vorgesehenen [code=Java]-Tags !!!
[/OT]
```


----------



## Keyone94 (31. Mai 2014)

überleg dir erstmal selber was du willst und stell dann fragen die man beantworten kann

frag dich z.B. mal:
wann willst du die Liste ausgeben lassen, wenn jemand einen Knopf drückt?
wohin willst du die Liste ausgeben lassen, in eine txt datei?
wo stehen die informationen die du ausgeben möchtest (die spielernamen? ) ?


----------

